# Ace Transfers or acetransco



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

has anyone tried the plastisol transfers from Ace Transfers. I am about to get some and am looking for some feedback about this company.

Thanks


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi , I tried them and was very happy with the quality . I had two color transfers made up of red and white that was to be pressed on black shirts . Transfers peeled like butter with a soft hand to the final print .


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply that is what i wanted to hear. Now another question is who separates the artwork. I have vector artwork which is made of 3 colors and now if i want to use this design on dark shirt do i have to setup a white background or they do that.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I think you are up to the stage to request a workbook from them and talk to a sales rep . The workbook has different sized transfer sheets , ganged sheets and available ink colors for standard super opaque hot peel colors for dark garments . Also states that customers can supply color separated artwork , it must be labeled for color and have 3 to 4 bullet registration marks . 

They do have a Art department that can do all the separations . All I did was mail a jpeg file exactly how I wanted the finished transfer to look . It was sized for finished transfer size and I had a black layer representing the shirt color . 

You will need to see if the available ink colors will suit your design . The workbook I have has 35 Hot peel ink colors for dark garments . 

Hope it all goes well , Bernie


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I will contact them monday and see if i can get a workbook.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if you are doing spot colors then just send the file to them with a jpg proof and indicate what colors and materials you are putting it on. they will do the rest.


----------

